# ACPI problem



## ipwn (May 1, 2011)

I am unable to shut down my system properly due to a problem with ACPI. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## jrm@ (May 1, 2011)

Can you provide more details?  How do you know the problem is with ACPI?  What happens when you boot with ACPI disabled and try to shut down?


----------



## ipwn (May 2, 2011)

When I try to use the command [cmd=]shutdown -h now[/cmd] it shows a text saying 
	
	



```
The operating system has halted. Please press any key to reboot
```
 Is this normal?


----------



## ikreos (May 2, 2011)

shutdown(8)


----------



## wblock@ (May 2, 2011)

ipwn said:
			
		

> When I try to use the command [cmd=]shutdown -h now[/cmd] it shows a text saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  It shut down and then halted.  See the man page ikreos pointed out.


----------



## ipwn (May 2, 2011)

So it should be [cmd=]shutdown -p now[/cmd]


----------



## ipwn (May 2, 2011)

Even using this command the system does not shutdown, what is wrong?


----------



## jrm@ (May 2, 2011)

In the man page: 


```
-p  The system is halted and the power is turned off (hardware support required)...
```

What hardware are you running?  Did you boot with ACPI enabled?  Can you provide details of the ACPI errors?


----------



## wblock@ (May 2, 2011)

What happens?  Please describe the make and model of computer, and what is present in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## ipwn (May 2, 2011)

I'm running an hp laptop. This is the output of the /boot/loader.conf

```
# --- Generated by sysinstall ---
hint.acpi.0.disabled=1
```
I have ACPI disabled because the laptop seems not to be able to deal with it.


----------



## wblock@ (May 2, 2011)

ipwn said:
			
		

> im running an hp laptop.



That's a start.  Please identify which one of the thousands of HP models it is.



> i have ACPI disabled because the laptop seems not to be able to deal with it.



Well there's your problem.  Figure out the problem preventing use of ACPI and it'll allow powering off.

If there is absolutely no fix, APM might work.  See the Power management section of FreeBSD on Laptops.


----------



## jrm@ (May 2, 2011)

ipwn said:
			
		

> i have ACPI disabled because the laptop seems not to be able to deal with it.



What problems are you seeing?  I'm asking because on most laptops you will see ACPI errors on boot.  You can often ignore these error messages.  

Also, from acpi(4)():

"Many BIOS versions have serious bugs that may cause system instability, break suspend/resume, or prevent devices from operating properly due to IRQ routing problems.  Upgrade your BIOS to the latest version available from the vendor before deciding it is a problem with acpi."

So, you might also determine if it's worth upgrading your bios.


----------



## ipwn (May 2, 2011)

If I boot with ACPI enabled it shows a message like this:

```
fatal trap 20: integer divide fault while in kernel mode(...)
```


----------



## ipwn (May 3, 2011)

I've updated the bios but the problem persists. The latest version of the bios is dated from "05-2006". How can I solve this situation?


----------



## ipwn (May 3, 2011)

How can I log the error messages related to ACPI problems in order to show the output here in the forum? I've found this on the handbook


> 11.16.3.5 System Powers Up After Suspend or Shutdown
> 
> First, try setting hw.acpi.disable_on_poweroff="0" in loader.conf(5). This keeps ACPI from disabling various events during the shutdown process. Some systems need this value set to 1 (the default) for the same reason. This usually fixes the problem of a system powering up spontaneously after a suspend or poweroff.


Can this solve my problem?


----------



## ipwn (May 3, 2011)

None of this works. I always get the message:


```
The operating system has halted. 
Please press any key to reboot.
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 4, 2011)

I've been just shutting off the power after that message since using BSD in 2004 (either at a computer, the power supply off, then back on, or on a laptop, the shutoff switch which simply shuts it off).  Seems to me more reliable than having the computer do the shutdown, which might hang unexpectedly, anyway, leaving one wondering whether a duplicate start/re-shutdown is necessary to test the shutdown again.


----------

